# a little help here mates



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

can some1 or many people gather diffrent species of piranha as pictures and post them here with the whole name (both latin and nick)
that would be helpfull to many...

stay alive and keep FEEDING


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That has already been done and if you search around you will find the post.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There are some pinned topics in "Pictures and Videos" entitled RHOMS, PYGOS, SERRAS. There are a lot of pics in there.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out Franks sight...OPEFE, amazing info.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

yea do what xenon and grosse gurke said there is alot of pics around also use the serch thing to that helps out


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Take a look at "Pictures and Videos" and try the pinned topics!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hmm... can some1 post a pic of one adult red and one adult caribe... having a problem to se the difference


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don´t have any pics to post...still, take a look at the Cariba´s black humeral spot, most evident visual difference between the two Pygos!


----------



## red devil (Mar 25, 2003)

look for tghe black dot,if there already big the caribe should have the black dot!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

k.. thanks mate ill watch it


----------

